# Update to Forum Rules



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Just bringing to your attention an update to the forum rules. 

Rule 6 has been updated so that text speak is not allowed on the forums. This is so that communication is clearer for those that don't know text speak 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dkkgal (Jun 4, 2013)

HI Karen
I am new to the forum. Wanting to return to Adelaide and would like some advice. when can I post a message


----------



## samikayyali (Oct 12, 2013)

*I don't understand*

Hello,

I don't seem to be able to post any new threads, any reason why?

FYI, I am a new member here..


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

samikayyali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't seem to be able to post any new threads, any reason why?
> 
> FYI, I am a new member here..


You can create a new thread only after 5 posts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

you can start a new thread with your very first post

just go to the top left of the list of threads & click the







button


----------

